# CM9 for LG myTouch Q (LGC800)



## strumcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Cyanogenmod 9 nightlies for the LG myTouch Q are currently available for download at:
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=c800&type=nightly

And you can get the gapps for it at
http://goo.im/gapps

If you don't already have Clockworkmod 6.0.1.2 for the myTouch Q you can download it from:
http://www.devilsbsd.net/upload

Filename is:
cwm-6.0.1.2-lgc800-chui101.img


----------

